# Moving to Ravenna



## sarong

Hi,

I am going to be moving to Ravenna with my partner in a month and I was wondering about 2 things.

Does anyone know how much would be monthly rental (long term) for a house with large garden in or around Ravenna (preferably on the coast - Marina Romea etc)?

And second, more important thing - is there anyone from this forum who lives in the area and would like to meet up once we are there?

Thanks!


----------



## barrov

Hi Sarong,

you could perhaps try casa.it for some info on property prices. They have rental properties on there 'case vacanze'.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Breizh

Ciao. I live in Reggio Emilia and I know very well Ravenna. If you want to contact me, I'll be very glad to give you a hand. I'm Italian and speak English very well (I lived in the USA for a long time) so please feel free to contact me!


----------



## emabor

sarong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be moving to Ravenna with my partner in a month and I was wondering about 2 things.
> 
> Does anyone know how much would be monthly rental (long term) for a house with large garden in or around Ravenna (preferably on the coast - Marina Romea etc)?
> 
> And second, more important thing - is there anyone from this forum who lives in the area and would like to meet up once we are there?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, 

don't know bout the prices around Ravenna and by now you have probably sorted it out anyway but I am in Bologna and it isn't that far so get in touch once you settle down. Your distance from the sea is surely a guarantee that we can meet up, I will use the opportunity to splash some water around ! ) 

Ema


----------



## afm

Hi Sarong, 

Are you still in Ravenna by any chance? I am moving next week..


----------



## larapatterson

Hi

Are you still living in Ravenna. My partner and I moved here a couple of weeks ago and am still getting used to the place. Did you manage to find somewhere to stay?

I was just wondering if you are still available to meet up with as I don't know anyone here and I'm still trying to learn Italian. 
Lara


----------



## afm

larapatterson said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you still living in Ravenna. My partner and I moved here a couple of weeks ago and am still getting used to the place. Did you manage to find somewhere to stay?
> 
> I was just wondering if you are still available to meet up with as I don't know anyone here and I'm still trying to learn Italian.
> Lara


Yes I am still here, where are you living? 
I'm living in Madonna dell' Albero. But I leave in 2 weeks. I've been here for a month already. I will send you a private message.


----------



## afm

Hi I wasn't able to send you a private message, not sure why.Wanted to give you my no.


----------



## larapatterson

I'm living nearby Piazza del Popolo. Is that anywhere near where you are?


----------



## afm

larapatterson said:


> I'm living nearby Piazza del Popolo. Is that anywhere near where you are?



I think about 10 mins drive from me. We can meet in the Piazza and go to a cafe. 
I'm going to Milan tomorrow and come back Sat night. 
Lets try and meet early next week. I work Mon - Fri but the time is very flexible.


----------



## larapatterson

That sounds great. Send me an email with your number and I'll send you a message deleted email


----------



## afm

larapatterson said:


> That sounds great. Send me an email with your number and I'll send you a message deleted email



Your email got deleted.. Can you try send me a private message. I can't send you one but hopefully it will work for you!


----------



## pudd 2

so its salento then every body


----------



## Kats

I am moving to Ravenna shortly (my husband is already there) can any of you give us any tips?


----------



## Kats

I am moving to Ravenna shortly (my husband is already there) can any of you give us any tips?


----------



## Kats

Ciao, not sure if you will see this since it is an old thread... My husband and I have recently moved to Ravenna, would love to hear from an expats in the area.


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Sarong,

We are a French family living in the old town. It's possible to find house to rent with garden, but it's not so easy. There are some but not so many. And it's not easy to find a house to rent in Italy. 
I recommend you an estate agency "case d'autore" located in Ravenna, they are efficient and professional.
Don't hesitate to contact me if you need further information


----------



## Lilia13

Hey guys, my name is Lilia. I'm originally from Russia, coming to Ravenna soon. I speak no Italian just yet.. Can anyone please help me find a job. Write in comments or email me to 
Thanks again


----------



## Lilia13

Hey guys, my name is Lilia. I'm originally from Russia, coming to Ravenna soon. I speak no Italian just yet.. Can anyone please help me find a job. Write in comments or email me to
Thanks again


----------



## lur

Hi,

I am moving to Ravenna soon and I would like to know the best neighborhoods to live considering the following points:

- possibility to do stuff from "daily life" walking (walking distance from supermarkets, bank, leisure)
- easy access to public transportation
- easy access to supermarkets, shops, cinemas and restaurants
- safe area where I can walk alone at night
- area that is not tumultuous or noisy.

As I intend to have a car, I know that living in the historic center would not be a good option due to the restriction on the circulation of vehicles. So I thank you very much if someone could recommend neighborhoods that meet my requirements.

All the best,
Lur


----------

